# Suppression de programmes, de repertoires.



## babyromu (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis relativement nouveau sur mac, je fais pas mal de programmation en C et fortran.

Je me suis mis à la programmation parallèle il y a peu, mais j'ai quelques soucis de gestion avec mon mac.

Je voulais installer MPI sur mon pc, j'ai commencé par essayer d'installer LAM-MPI, sans succès, je pense avoir fais la commande make install, donc j'ai pleins de fichiers lam dans mon pc.

par exemple aussi, gfortran que j'ai voulu installer mais qui ne fonctionne pas (je précise que si ça ne fonctionne pas c'est pcq je suis encore un peu nul).

Bref, j'ai fait installer par quelqu'un OPENMPI, donc je souhaiterais supprimer tous les fichiers LAM.

Seulement vu que ce ne sont pas des "applications", je ne sais pas comment ej dois proceder.

Voici les commandes que j'ai tenté : 

MacBook-Pro-de-Romuald-Androus:~ romualdandrous$ cd /usr/local

MacBook-Pro-de-Romuald-Androus:local romualdandrous$ ls
bin		gfortran	lib		man		texlive
etc		include		libexec		share

MacBook-Pro-de-Romuald-Androus:local romualdandrous$ rm -d gfortran
override rwxr-xr-x  root/admin for gfortran? yes
rm: gfortran: Permission denied

MacBook-Pro-de-Romuald-Androus:local romualdandrous$ 


Est la bonne maniere de proceder et ai-je alors un souci administratif ou alors je me plante tout a fait.

De plus vu que pour lam il y a des fichiers un peu partout, comment s'assurer que tout est bien supprimé???

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Djehemdji (29 Octobre 2010)

babyromu,

Je découvre également Mac OS X (version 4).
Et j'aime bien aussi manipuler les répertoires sans limite administrative tout en sachant bien sûr que c'est dangereux et qu'on peut bousiller le système mais mon MB ne me sert pas professionnellement donc au pire je formate.

Donc j'ai activé le compte root avec cette commande, trouvée ici au chapitre 3 :
http://www.spy-hill.com/~myers/help/apple/EnableRoot.html

$ sudo passwd root

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:
Changing password for root.
New password:
Retype new password:

Le premier mot de passe est le tien et les 2 autres c'est le nouveau passwd de root.
Ensuite tu pourras devenir root avec la commande su et le # t'indiquera alors que tu peux TOUT faire. Adieu le répertoire gfortran.
Dans le cas des fichiers lam, si il y en a un peu partout ce sera plus difficile...
Djehemdji


----------



## Fingah (30 Octobre 2010)

si tu veux tu peux utiliser sudo qui permet de contourner ce genre de problemes

le plus simple (mais c'est a double tranchant) est de regler sudo pour qu'un utilisateur obtienne automatiquement les droits "root"

donc dans le Terminal:
sudo nano /etc/sudoers

vers la fin du fichier (ctrl+v) tu trouveras:


```
# User privilege specification
root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
```

il te suffit alors de rajouter:

```
# User privilege specification
root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
```
ou username est ton nom d'utilisateur

apres ca des que tu tapes "sudo commande" c'est execute avec les privileges "root" sans demander de mdp ... donc attention si tu te plantes (ca va vite de taper un rm -Rf / )

pour les fichiers de LAM a part regarder dans le Makefile/script configure je ne vois pas

en tout cas il me semble que sur Mac OS X il n'y a rien dans /usr/local (c'est present a des fins de compatibilite sur la couche bsd je pense)


----------

